# Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?



## Saarsprung (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Ich als Wiedereinsteiger habe einiges an hochwertigem Equipment in top Zustand gebraucht gekauft.
U.a ist eine Matchrute (Garbolino Tilbury Til 454 3/1g) incl. Rolle Shimano Super x Match 3000HS 7:1 dabei...
Was kann/soll ich damit machen? Ist ne superdünne Schnur drauf, die Spule ist mit 170Meter 0.14er oder 100Meter 0.17er Schnur angegeben...

Für meine Begriffe ist das alles zu dünn #d

Ich kann an 2 Weihern und der Saar fischen gehen, habe aber auch gute Spinnruten, ne gute Rolle bräuchte ich noch für eine der Spinnruten.. Gibts da evtl andere Spulen für die Match Rolle?

Oder werde ich die Stange und Rolle nie halbwegs vernünftig einsetzen können?#c

Bei uns im Verein habe ich nach ner Zeit rausgehört ich sollte mal alles von dem Paket was ich gekauft habe behalten, später würde ich mich ärgern wenn ich was verkaufen würde....

Wofür ist so eine Stange? Wettkampf Friedfische? Für sonst nix?

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Der Vorbesitzer hat die Combo richtig zusammen gestellt, da ist nichts zu dünn. Ist halt eine Rute für Weissfisch, aber auch Forellen, kleinere Satzkarpfen und Schleien gehen an der Rute, wenn man Übung hat.


----------



## Saarsprung (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Ja danke, das habe ich mir auch gedacht...
Traue ich mir derzeit noch nicht zu...;+
Du denkst also auch entweder weg damit, oder mal passend montieren und testen?

Ich muss erst mal schauen ob ich solch kleine Vorfächer habe :c

Naja vorbesitzer hatte gemeint... Montieren und rauswerfen... Die fliegt recht weit..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## volkerm (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Versuche mal, die mitgekauften Schnüre per Rute zu zerreissen.
Dann hast Du die Antwort auf zu fein.


----------



## Fr33 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Les dich mal ein wenig in die Materie Matchangeln rein. Ne 17er Schnur reicht da dicke.... 

 Ist halt nix für große Karpfen usw. Aber Rotaugen, Brassen, Güstern, Schleien, Karauschen, Giebel usw. machen damit viel spaß und bekommt man sicher damit raus. Bei Verwendung einer Matchrute wird aber vermieden den Fische raus zu heben... also alles was größer wie ne Handfläche ist, besser Keschern


----------



## bacalo (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Es wird die Zeit kommen, wo Du gerne mit dieser Matchrute fischen wirst.


----------



## Saarsprung (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

OK OK, habs verstanden... brauche mehr Platz für mein Angelequipment...

 Ich hatte sie gestern mal zusammengesteckt, liegt schon schön in der Hand#6..

 Nur... kann mir nicht vorstellen mit der Schnur klarzukommen, werd auch nicht jünger |uhoh: in die Schnur auch noch noch nen Knoten machen..:c

 Gruss

 Thomas


----------



## DUSpinner (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Hallo,

eine Matchrute ist schon was für feinfühlige Spezialisten. Ein Anfänger und/oder Grobmotoriker haben damit schon ihre Probleme.

Ich benutze meine Matchrute zum Köfi-Fang am Ebro in Spanien. Durch die weiche Aktion kann man auch mit dünner Schnur/Vorfach bei gut eingestellter Bremse Karpfen über 10 Pfd. bändigen...


----------



## Ryan Feiern (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Wir fangen mit der gleichen Ruten-/Rollencombo beim angeln mit Köderfisch und Pose Zander und Hechte bis zu nem Meter an 18er Schnur 
Machbar ist mit einer Matchrute und dünner Schnur vieles


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Schon klar |supergri


----------



## joedreck (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Wenn du dir die dünne Schnur nicht zutraust, nimm einfach ne etwas dickere. Allerdings kommt es wirklich nur auf die Einstellung der bremse an. Dann kannst du damit auch gute portionskarpfen und ähnliche fische sicher drillen und landen. 
Stell sie erstmal zur Seite wenn du dich nicht traust, aber gib sie nicht weg. Ich zb mach es oft so, dass ich zwei grundruten draussen habe und eine posenrute gegen Langeweile nehme. Oft hab ich darauf meine schönsten fänge gehabt. Zb kleine karpfen oder schleien


----------



## Saarsprung (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Hallo,

Ich will die genannte Matchrute mal ans Wasser bringen nachdem ich am WE vom Angelnachbar erklärt bekommen habe das die 20gramm Montage an meiner Stellrute viel zu stark ist um einen der Setzkarpfen bei uns im Weiher zu überlisten..|rolleyes#t

Ich habe noch einen Waggler der bei der Matchrute dabei war, bei dem sind per Gewinde Messingscheiben ein/ausbaubar.
Denke mal damit wird die Wurfweite/Tiefe angepasst.?

Habe jetzt einiges über Waggler an Matchruten nachgelesen... Aber wie verstelle ich die Kodertiefe  am sinnvollsten?

Nach oben mittels Schnurstopper und Perle?
Meistens wird was von 2x Bleischrot geschrieben, will ich nicht unbedingt..

Danke schonmal

Thomas


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Schnurstoper klappt, entweder einen oberhalb und als Durchlauhpose nutzen, oder oberhalb und unterhalb und feststellen. Wobei ich immer oberhalb und unterhalb nen Stoppen sitzen habe, will ich als Durchlaufpose angeln kommt der untere Stopper eben direkt auf den Wirbel.


----------



## AllroundAlex (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Matchruten sind was feines 

Ich nehem immer die Stopper aus Gummi. Eine kleine Kunststoffperle davor, dann einen kleinen Wirbel in dem die Pose befestigt ist und dann gehts mit einem anderen Wirbel weiter richtung Vorfach. Je nach benötigtem Blei setzte ich 1-2 kleine Schrote auf dem Vorfach zur besseren Bisserkennung und den Rest kompakt, oberhalb von dem Wirbel wo das Vorfach eingehängt ist. 

Bei mir kommen meisten Waggler mit 2+2 bis 4+2g zum Einsatz. Diese sind schön sensibel und zeigen dir auch Bisse von kleinen Weißfischen an. Einen Satzkarpfen wird so ein Waggler auch nicht stören 

Mal als Beispiel, was mit einer 15g Matchrute mit einer 14er Schnur möglich ist: Satzkarpfen mit 45cm, Schleie mit 40cm, Brassen bis 35cm, Weißfische aller größen.
Wichtig ist eine gut eingestellte Bremse und dann klappt das auch mit den Fischen


----------



## Jens76 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Moin,

Meine Matchrute ist nicht ganz so fein, 0,20er Hauptschnur, 4-20gr. WG. Das war meine erste Rute, und wurde mir vom Tackledealer meines Vertrauens empfohlen.

Die macht richtig Spass.

Wenn Du die Chance hast, mit ner Schlepppose oder nem leichten Sbirolino auf Forelle zu gehn, dann teste das auf jeden Fall mal. Macht nen heiden Spass.

Meine Waggler habe ich wie oben schon beschrieben montiert, mittlerweile nutze ich aber nen Anti-Tangle-Boom in den ich den Waggler einklicke. Kann so relativ schnell mal wechseln. 

Da bei Dir aber Gewichtsscheiben bei sind, spielt das bei Dir keine Geige.

Viel Spass!

Grüsse!
J.


----------



## Saarsprung (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Musste die Matchrute wieder einpacken [emoji22] das Wasser ist noch voll Weidensamen.. Ist mit normalen Ruten schon fast nicht machbar...


----------



## feederbrassen (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Das Zeug ist in der Tat lästig aber es geht dennoch.


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*



> Schnurstoper klappt, entweder einen oberhalb und als Durchlauhpose nutzen, oder oberhalb und unterhalb und feststellen. Wobei ich immer oberhalb und unterhalb nen Stoppen sitzen habe, will ich als Durchlaufpose angeln kommt der untere Stopper eben direkt auf den Wirbel.



Hierzu ne Frage, habe zuerst mit roten Fadenstoppern gearbeitet, sind natürlich meine Perlen drübergeflutscht#q
Dann habe ich mir extra passende Gummistopper gekauft 0.1-0.2er Schnur, sollten ja für ne 0.17 er Schnur passen!

Beim werfen wird immer der untere Richtung Vorfach geschoben, ist das normal? Wie kann ich das vermeiden?
Die Waggler Antenne soll beim Wurf ja vor  Blei usw. sitzen, so bekomme ich das nicht richtig eingestellt, hatte jetzt nen Klemmblei davorgesetzt, da die Knoddelrate stieg;+

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Du brauchst ne andere Montage....
 Vorallem lass die fertigen roten Fadenstopper weg.

 Zuerst musst du dir überlegen ob du ne Slider-Montage (also als Laufpose) oder ne Feststell-Monatge (hier braucht man entweder 2 Klemmbleie, 2 Stopper usw.) fischen willst.

 Ich persönlich halte von der Feststellmontage nichts - da ich meist zw. 2,5-4m Wassertiefe habe. Da wird das selbst mit ner 4,20er Matchrute mit dem Werfen etwas doof.

 Meine Laufmontage sieht so aus:

 - selbst gebundener Schnurstopper als Mono. Bei ner 17er oder 18er Hauptschnur, binde ich den aus nem Stückchen 20er Mono. 4-5 Wicklungen reichen schon. Mit Spucke festziehen und die Enden gut 3-4cm überstehen lassen. (ist eh besser, da man so nen Stopper irgendwann mal nachziehen muss.)

 - Jetzt ein kleines Gimmik. Hier verwende ich meist solche Pose-Perlen mit Wirbel in den kleinsten Ausführungen oder einen Karabiner Wirbel, dessen Öse ich etwas zusammen gedrückt habe - und mache den nach dem Stopper auf die Hauptschnur! Darin hänge ich meinen Waggler ein. Jetzt kann ich den Waggler tauschen ohne die Montage neu machen zu müssen. 

 Nach dem Karabinerwirbel folgt bei mir eine kleine Gummiperle und dann ein kleiner normaler Wirbel. Dieser Wirbel ist mein Abstandhalter. Der Waggler kann nur bis zu diesem 2. Wirbel rutschen.....

 An das andere Ende des Wirbels kommt ein rund 1m langes Stück Mono, auf dem bei mir die Bebleiung sitzt. Hier wieder drauf achten, dass im hängenden Zustand, der waggler nicht das Blei berühren kann!!!

 Nach dem "Mono-Bleistück" kommt wieder ein kleiner Wirbel und da wird das "kurze" Vorfach eingeschlauft. Mit Kurz meine ich so 25-28cm. 

 Es kommt kein Blei aufs Vorfach (zB Hebebleibe usw.). Die kommen in die nähe des letzten Wirbels auf das Mono Stück mit der Bebleiung.

 Hier mal was in Wort und Bild. Hoffe man erkennt bischen was.

http://www.michaelschloegl.de/berichte/berichte/ms_slider_way_01_2009.pdf


----------



## Alex.k (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Meine Matchrute hat 0,12 (Mono). Damit angele ich auch gerne auf Aale in der Nacht. Man muss schon geübt sein und etwas Erfahrung haben. Ich hebele locker 60-70er Karpfen und auch 80er Aale habe ich schon damit gefangen.

Natürlich nur in einem See und nicht in der direkten Strömung! Grüße.


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*



> Hier mal was in Wort und Bild. Hoffe man erkennt bischen was.



Jow, Danke!
Habe ja nur den einen Waggler, ist auch in dem Bericht, Genius2.

Dachte beim ersten mal lesen, nein danke, die Rute kommt wieder in die Ecke#t, bin noch nicht so weit..

Aber nach dem 2ten durchlesen deiner Antwort werde ich das mit dem 1Meter Mono Stück mal testen und schauen ob damit klarkomme.

Ne Frage zu der Slider Montage: Der Nylon Fadenstopper wird aber auch nicht beim werfen durch die Ringe gezogen?
Also ist Rutenlänge =ca. Max. Wassertiefe..

Iss alles so einfach wenn man weiss wie's geht#t


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*

Bei einer Slidermontage wird der Stopper mit durch die Rutenringe gezogen wenn deine eingestellte Wassertiefe größer ist als deine Rutenlänge ,sonst halt nicht.
Ich fische die Montage etwas anders als von Fr33 beschrieben aber ganz wichtig ist die Bebleiung.
Wenn die Bebleiung stimmt kann da nichts mehr schiefgehen ,sofern man beim werfen nicht allzu huddelig auswirft.


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*



> Bei einer Slidermontage wird der Stopper mit durch die Rutenringe gezogen wenn deine eingestellte Wassertiefe größer ist als deine Rutenlänge ,sonst halt nicht.



Ok, habe nicht gedacht das das mit der Matchrute geht, schon gar nicht wenn ich nen Stopperknoten aus ner Mono mache..
Deswegen hatte ich ja die roten Stopperschnüre genommen..

Egal, werd ich so testen und die enden die 3cm überstehen lassen ( 3cm wären mir hier auch zuviel gewesen..)|kopfkrat

Danke mal, jetzt muss nur noch der weisse Dreck vom Weiher|rolleyes

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: Was mache ich mit ner Matchrute?*



Saarsprung schrieb:


> Danke mal, jetzt muss nur noch der weisse Dreck vom Weiher



Vorzugsweise wird die Schnur beim fischen mit Wagglern unter die Wasseroberfläche gezogen oder und mit sinkenden Monoschnüren gefischt.
Dann hält sich der eingefangene Dreck in Grenzen.


----------

